
Show HN: Tourity - Instant custom-made travel plans - anoopmunshi
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tourity.travel
======
brudgers
This looks like a service that would also work as a web app. Having a web app
version would allow promotion outside of the App Store and remove the
friction/risk from the onboarding process, I mean a person could start using
Tourity just by clicking the link on this submission.

For example, I am on my laptop and to try Tourity out, I would have open my
phone, start Play, find Tourity, read the permissions, evaluate the risk, and
then maybe download the app, and then maybe try it out.

If the phone rings or I get a new like on Facebook or I realize my coffee cup
is empty, the odds that I complete that process are significantly reduced. And
it's worth noting that this feedback doesn't actually evaluate the function of
the app because of all the friction that comes with dealing with a mobile app.
Now sure, I'm admitting I'm lazy. But so are users.

Maybe sometimes "build it and users will come" works. But what was built and
where the users go is Google's Play Store. Within it every app looks about the
same and good and bad apps look about equal and the developer has zero
connection with the users...because the users are Google's users not the
developers.

Good luck.

------
Pamar
The webpage has incorrect label on the search box (Desination instead of Des
_t_ ination).

I haven't checked much more because I tried two places where I plan to go in
the next weeks (London & Hamburg) and got zero results.

~~~
anoopmunshi
@Pamar thanks for noticing it. it's corrected now

~~~
anoopmunshi
@Pamar the idea is have a custom-made plans already been published for you and
we are in process of curating for 500 location around the world which should
be done shortly. I am sure you would find result going forward for most places
around the world. Please try our Rio and New York plan and do let me know what
you think about it.

